
Redux-form is dead - matt_sh
https://matwrites.com/redux-form-is-dead/
======
rls2202
Really a shame- we’ve come to depend on redux-form in a data collection app.
The rate of turnover of seemingly popular libraries in the JS ecosystem makes
it tough to know what is safe to use

